# TougeNW Drift-X #3 July Pre-Reg Info - Central Oregon Drift



## TougeNW (Jul 15, 2010)

*Coverage of our June Event: http://tougenw.org/*

[Event # 3 of 5 for 2010]










*BRING LOTS OF TIRES / FLUIDS / ETC*

*Location:* Oregon (Central Oregon Drift Events)
*Facility: HOODOO Ski Resort*
*Date:* July 30th, 31st, August 1st (2 1/2 days)
*Participation Fee: $65 for 2 1/2 days + free camping.*
*Website: *Touge NorthWest (TNW)
*[Website houses Pricelist & Rulebook information]*

*TIMES: [PLENTY OF SEAT TIME!]
Friday: 3:00pm - 8:00pm
Saturday: 9:30am - 8:00pm
Sunday: 9:30am - 6:00pm*

*ALL THE INFO:* PRE-REGISTRATION - TougeNW DriftX #3 @ HOODOO- JULY 30th, 31st & August 1st - TougeNW MotorSports (Northwest) Drift, AutoX, Track, & more.
This event may be limited to Driver-Slots based on June 18th seat-time. So... Driver Slots / event info are/is *[subject to change]*

^^
Basic "course" map is up. 
(blank course,but a "look" at how it goes, mind you spectator areas are moved around base don course design, one spectator area is actually ABOVE the course on a rock bank, and another is above the course on the SKI resort, only one spectator area is on the ground, and it's also on an uphill elevation which helps with safety, speed, safety barriers etc.)
Yes, you have to sign-up to register, sorry we haven't setup a better registration system yet. Eventually we will, but for now it's how the Organization board of directors wants things. 

**** Warning ****
If you do not pre-register, and we "close" driver slots and you show up, you have to pay a $10 late registration fee (we have registration open all day), and you may not get a lot of seat time, you will not be turned away, but your seat time will be limited based on a first come/register basis. 

We want that to be clear, we base our groups / seat time in advance based on pre-registration.


----------



## TougeNW (Jul 15, 2010)

Some Videos:






DriftX TougeNW.org June 2010 - Drew AE86 Full Run on Vimeo

http://www.vimeo.com/12897342

http://www.vimeo.com/12778576


----------

